# BEST bait for bull reds in the surf?



## Gatorman23 (Jul 10, 2006)

I usually use mullet whole and cut bait but have never had any luck with mullet. Is ladyfish cut bait a good bait for redfish? We are going to surf fish sunday morning early near SLP. Need suggestion on how to get my hook into a bull red.


----------



## finseeker (May 21, 2004)

*Try A Crab*

Howdy,if you have a crab handy put it on your Bullred pole and see if it will work for you.GOOD LUCK ON THE WATER


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Crab, is good..Mullet is good live or Chopped..Redfish prodominately use there sense of smell to compensate for there vision while feeding.(redfish have bad eyesight). So something smelly and tasteful would never hurt a thing.


----------



## Gatorman23 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Never had much luck with crab*

If reds like smelly stuff why would they like crab? Crabs dont smell unless they are dead and days old????


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

Live finger mullet, or big ol pieces of cut mullet. Thats your best bet, mybe even some whiting.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

I caught a dozen or so bull reds this morning all on cut mullet heads and live piggies. Crabs do not work as well this early in the year, but once it cools down and all the bait leaves then they will be on the crabs


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Reds are naturally attracted to crabs and other shellfish. Having crushers inside of there throat prove this theory evolved from evolution. You are opposing live to dead or cut though. Im saying that if you throw a live crab out on your line and I throw a crab out on my line that has had the shell cracked or cut in half...IMO I will have a hook up quicker due to scent>>>>


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Mitch is right also crabs due work better late and early in the season...Due to bait availability


----------



## Gatorman23 (Jul 10, 2006)

*How big of a crab are we talking about?*

I would think no crabs bigger than like 4". Bulls mouths dont look to big.


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

Make sure you pull one of ther pincers of along with their flipper deals so they look hurt. To rig em, put the hook through the hole left by the removing of the swim flipper, then pull the hook through the shell.


Kevin


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bull reds have huge mouths and can suck up a whole crab, mullet or like bait. crabs do work good broke in half and also whole with the shell lifted on one side to release scent. The head with alot meat from a mullet has been my favorite.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

remember, redfish are considered scavengers, so, as several people above have mentioned, if it looks tasty and smells tasty, a redfish will probably swallow it. they are not finicky eaters.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

big shad cut in too smaller peices. i call them NUGLETTS! the bullreds love them. last time me and the son hit them, we boated and released 10 in about 1 hour.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

My advice, PM Redfishr and ask him.

He has honestly caught and released literally thousands of bull reds and other species from the surf and Galveston piers. If I'd listen to one opinion on this board (I'm sure there are lots of good ones) about surf fishing baits and tactics, it would be his.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Live mullet, dead cut mullet, whole or cut shad, crabs whole or cracked, cut croaker........ Make sure that the dead bait is fresh, when reds this time of year are feeding they will inhale all the above and more... I've caught them on dead shrimp in the surf... Piggy's work... just make sure its fresh....


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

I will second the cut shad, I cut them in half. Cut fresh Lady fish works well also.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Rvj Mentioned The Key Word "fresh". Fresh Shad Is Great. Ladyfish Works Very Well Also (fresh), Don't Forget Brown Eels If You Happen Across One Or Two. Fresh Cracked Crab Works Great.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Seadivot said:


> I usually use mullet whole and cut bait but have never had any luck with mullet. Is ladyfish cut bait a good bait for redfish? We are going to surf fish sunday morning early near SLP. Need suggestion on how to get my hook into a bull red.


This time of the year I perfer cut mullet for bull reds in the surf. Until the water temps get a little cooler the bull reds seem to perfer the mullet over crab. Once the temps get lower then crab becomes a much better bait.

Bull reds will eat most anyhting, but just like other fish they will hit better when you match the hatch. Now until the water temps get cool the finger mullet are on the move and horse mullet are spawning. Sharks and dolphin attack the schools of mullet and often leave little chopped up pieces of mullet on the bottom. The bull reds will key in on these left overs and tend to hit the mullet more often.

When fishing in the surf there are things to consider that are different then from a boat. Pulling the shell off of a crab in a boat works very good for bull reds. But doing the same thing in the surf does not work as good. The little fish in the surf tend to eat the insides of the crab out very fast if you pull the shell off. I have found that cutting the crab in half works better. Makes it hard for the little fish to eat all the good stuff on the inside of the crab.

Skipjacks are a great bull reds bait all times of the year. But they are very soft flesh and crabs, hardheads, gafftops love them. Once again in the surf you will have more work keeping trash fish off your lines if using skipjack. If you can get some very large skip jacks then you might be able to get a bait big enough that a gafftop will leave it alone.

General rule in surf fishing is if you are catching gafftops or hardheads then go to bigger baits. No mullet is to big for a bull red to eat it. I have caught bull reds on whole mullet over 20" all the time. Even catch bull reds on 8lb bonitas. The further north you fish in Texas the more gafftops and hard heads become a problem. Also if bait is hard to come by don't over look gafftops or hard head as bait. Just rembeer that the gafftop needs to be larger then 14" before you chop him up for bait.

Croaker are also spawning this time of the year and cut up make great bull red baits. Large shad works good also, but once again crabs,gafftops and hard headas love shad. Try to get the largest shad you can if that is what you are goin to be using for bait. Whiting are also good all time of the year, but work best in the spring. But if the fishing is slow you can always catch whiting to take home to eat while waiting on a bull red to hit.

I consider any type of cut bait the best this time of the year. Just that mullet is the easiest to surf fish because it has low maintance when surf fishing. A mullet has very tough skin and firm flesh, this makes them last longer on the hook. But any type of fresh cut bait will work.

If you can get live crab they would be good to bring along incase fresh bait is hard to come by. Once at the beach and you catch a few mullet then you can try a few different baits and figure out witch one is working the best.


----------



## BillyBob (Jun 8, 2006)

I have had the best luck with "FRESH" cut mullet.


Have been fishing next to others using frozen cut mullet versus my fresh cut. Out caught them 10 to 1.


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

Crab = Redfish Candy. Get live ones and put them on ice just before you use them. Break in half. Remove part of top shell. You must have meat in them. Redfish aren't big on eatting the shells.


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Mullet whether it be Finger Mullet or fresh cut Mullet have always worked well if you can get it to the right spot!!!!! Live finger mullet works great from the boat but when I launch them from my Surf rigs they aren't "live" Finger Mullets after they land. Fresh Crab works but i have always had more hook ups with the Mullet (I try to have both on hand). Just remember Location, location!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## algoa (Sep 12, 2006)

I was slp saturday night and landed 2 bulls, i had crab, mullet whole and cut,and 2 sand trout from early that week. the reds hit the sand trout. 2 red on 2 trout. nothing on the rest, but have luck on both other time and other places.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Just about anything will work. I like fresh cut mullet on a 8/0 Gamagatsu Circle hook


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

Fresh cut mullet or frozen menhaden


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Every time I use crab, as soon as I crack them and put them in the water all the good stuff falls out and I just have a shell. Is there a trick to this ? Also casting them will sling the smelly stuff out


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Menhaden are very popular on the upper east coast for big reds..My personal favorites are live finger mullets for the slot reds, and FRESH dead mullets, cut in chuncks, and fresh croaker, with the head and tail cut off...Shad workes also, but they are so soft and get peck away quickly....


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

Neckdeep......are the crabs fresh (live)? Sounds like what happens if you buy the frozen ones. Must be fresh and live or put on ice as you fish.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i am no expert but i fished mullet while every one else fished shad i was catchin nothin while every one else was catchin bull reds-- as soon as i switched to shad i started catchin bull reds-- so i would guess the proof is in the puddin


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

I very rarely use shad for bullreds they are easily piucked off of the hook. I just cannot believe that a red would be turning down a mullet. I will say it again, I've caught hundreds and maybe ven thousadns of bull reds on mullet heads with a 16/0 circle hooked from the bottom of the head and out the top. Shad are just too soft for my liking esp when you are trying to cast them any distance but they are not nearly as bad as crabs are. If you are going to use crabs they must be fresh, if not its like trying to make a hook hold in a ball of snot. I will repeat this again as I've already said it once but it is too early for crabs, wait until it gets colder.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

In my 3 years of experience I did my best on live croaker and cut shad. I hook the shad in a way where the bait steelers can't get it all. Plus, it's cheap and easily replaced. Now, if it is a problem then move somewhere else where the hardheads are not everywhere. Eventually you'll find a place that has some quality fish dieing to get that cut shad and live croaker. 
I personally have no luck with mullet on anything. Guess I need training on those guys.

Steve

BTW, the black drum prefer the crabs for sure. Witnessed that on many occasions.

Good luck..


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> In my 3 years of experience I did my best on live croaker and cut shad. I hook the shad in a way where the bait steelers can't get it all. Plus, it's cheap and easily replaced. Now, if it is a problem then move somewhere else where the hardheads are not everywhere. Eventually you'll find a place that has some quality fish dieing to get that cut shad and live croaker.
> I personally have no luck with mullet on anything. Guess I need training on those guys.
> 
> Steve
> ...


Are you surf fishing?

Only reason I ask not as easy to just pick up and move when you have set up. Shad does work good from a boat, but sux in the surf. Always crabs and hard heads in the surf until the temps get cooler.

Blackdrum do like crab, but like jumbo shrimp or ghost shrimp just as much.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Are you surf fishing?
> 
> Only reason I ask not as easy to just pick up and move when you have set up. Shad does work good from a boat, but sux in the surf. Always crabs and hard heads in the surf until the temps get cooler.
> 
> Blackdrum do like crab, but like jumbo shrimp or ghost shrimp just as much.


No, I'm not surf fishing. I've seen what you've caught and know you have the surf thing down to a tee. I was just trying to add another opinion or experience on what has worked for me. I'm sure you are right with the shad staying on. I have that problem sometimes from the boat.
Tight lines,
Steve


----------



## MouletteRouge (Aug 11, 2004)

I rarely fish for big reds from the surf, but had a buddy that would swear by large mullet heads, which he would pound on with a hammer...claimed it would release the scent better...he would never use frozen, always fresh...largest red I have ever taken was off of very large live shad, about the size of your hand...


----------



## seinenet (Aug 1, 2006)

I've had good results with cut crab. Basically take your live crab med. to large, break off
the pinchers & legs then cut the body in half & pull off the top shell. Put your circle hook
through one of the middle leg holes. The strong smell comes from the gutts, gills & meat.
cast & hang on, it's like candy to them.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> No, I'm not surf fishing. I've seen what you've caught and know you have the surf thing down to a tee. I was just trying to add another opinion or experience on what has worked for me. I'm sure you are right with the shad staying on. I have that problem sometimes from the boat.
> Tight lines,
> Steve


I agree with you 100% about pogies. One of my favorite baits when fishing from the kayak out a mile or more off the beach. But I float them under ballons. Everything in the ocean eats them and they are a great bait. But once you drop one on bottom in the surf with a large surf weight and a very stiff rod. It is hard to see the crabs and little fish pecking the shad apart on the hook.

Even in the surf different baits work better in different parts of Texas. No way I would chunk out a finger mullet around High Island on a surf rod. It would be a waste of time. The number of hard heads and gafftops is almost unreal. And anything that they can fit into there mouth will be ate in seconds. This turns into alot of work if you are using small baits. My favorite bull red bait is a 12" whole mullet. Simple rule for fishing the surf on the upper coast, if you are catching gafftops your bait is to small.

But when I go to PINS, surfside, or SPI I always have a finger mullet swiming around the second gut. Have noticed that bull reds like smaller baits the clearer the water. I have a few guesses as to why. But my best guess is that they are not use to competing with large numbers of gafftops. So they key in on smaller baits. In the clearer water not many hard heads to deal with at all. And when I do catch a hard head at one of these locations, he get used as bait. They make great bait in clear water.

Things that will help any one produce more fish. Match the hatch, can not be said enough, this one is not hard. If there are schools of pogies in the surf, fish with them. If there are schools of mullet, fish with them. If you can try a few different baits at the same time and figure out what they are hitting best.

Fish with what has roe in it. This one takes a little practice, but has huge payoffs. Predator fish love little fish full of eggs. They key in on spawning bait fish and tend to hit them much more often. Different times of the year, different bait fish spawn. Right now has the most bait fish spawning.

Crabs are a hit and miss bait with bull reds. Bull reds perfer fin fish when the water temps are up. Not saying that you can not catch a bull red when it is warm with crab, but good chance a person right besides you will catch many more bull reds fishing with mullet. I usually don't start fishing with crabs until october, once the water temps get into the 70's and are falling. Simple reason for this, the inside of crabs are easy to digest,most is already digested, but have low nutrition value. Mullet or other fin fish have a much higher nutrition, but take more engery to digest. Once the temps start to get lower, the bull reds metabolism starts to slow and they perfer crabs over fin fish. Shrimp are also easy to digest, but have a high nutrition. Jumbo shrimp are always a good bull red bait year around, but hard to come by, or cost to much.

Now for the fun part, bull reds will eat any and everything they can fit into there mouth. I have caught twenty bull reds on one trip before on sting ray. Not a bait I think of when going after bull reds, but they will eat them. Hard heads, gafftops, jackfish cut up, bonita, ribbon fish, list go on forever. If you happen to be in the middle of a bunch of hungry bull reds, I do not think it matters what you have out as bait. But if you are fishing and the bull reds are sluggish or not in a feeding mode. Think about what bait fish is spawning, and look around to see what is in the largest numbers in the water around you. Even if you are surronded by eels, good chance that are what the bull reds are eating.

I catch alot of bull reds each year, usually around 400 a year. I do this by just paying attention to what is in the surf and knowing what is spawning. The area I fish does help, it holds bull reds year around and not uncommon for us to catch ten to twenty bull reds in the middle of the summer. This time of the year I go fishing expecting to catch 20 bull reds a day. And at times will catch 50 per day. I still enjoy catching bull reds, and hope I never get tierd of it.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

My gosh Jolly Roger!! That was some excellent information and a big greenie for you. You have taught me quite a bit and I appreciate it.
Thank you,
Tight lines,
Steve


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I caught my biggest, 44", on dead shrimp on the bottom. Most have been caught on finger or cut mullett. I have always heard about crabs being such good bait for reds. I have tried them for years and never do any good at all with crabs.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

They aint real picky.................I did see a gy try fresh water perch. we were tearing them up. and 
He never had a bite.
Dont use that.


----------



## mikeyd3 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Croakers*

If you can catch croakers or get croakers that is like crack to those bad boys. Also sow trout love them to!!!!


----------



## Bryan Vestal (Aug 24, 2006)

*Blv*

I agree with Mitchw123456 on the mullet heads...they will definitly catch those surf run reds.


----------



## D-Man (Aug 17, 2005)

I have fished for bull reds sense I was a little kid with my dad. I am 54 now. I have learned from the best on Bryan Beach. You need a large circle hook with a good sand weight for surf fishing. The best bait that can be used over and over again and refrozen is a large mullet head. You can catch the large mullet and cut just the head off and freeze them. I have not caught shark, gafftops, or hardheads on this bait. The head keeps the scent and all I chatch is Bull Reds. The bait does not wear out. The little fish will eat the eyes and meat from the head, but the skull will stay in tack. This means that you do not have to keep checking your line all the time. By the way, I do not fish the surf any more. I fish the surf from my boat and the fishing is none stop. Using a mullet head is for chatching bull reds only. If you are fishing the surf from the beach, then make sure if the tide is not extra high that you get over the third sand bar. This will improve your chances of catching that bull red. I hope that everyone who is fishing for these big red uses circle hooks. This will do less harm than straight hooks for release.


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

Well I too have fished the Galveston surf for years and have used all types of bait....the most consistent bait for bull reds I have found depends on the surf conditions...calm surf fresh cut shad....rough surf fresh cut mullet heads with an inch of meat on it. Mullet last longer than shad, so you dont have to rebait as much. Also have found that a 6 inch whiting cut in half works just as good if not better than either mullet or shad....btw I only use crabs for black drum in the spring, though I have heard of bull reds caught on crabs. Guess it depends on what your preferences are and how you plan to fish....Tight lines & Screamin Drags....Andy


----------

